# Hey there, from CA



## John-Paul McLean (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm relatively new to composing, though I have a few gigs under my belt and some demo material. I'm also a Berklee grad with ten years experience as a recording engineer. I was referred here by a friend, and from what I've seen, this looks like a great resource. Here's my website: 

johnpaulmclean.wordpress.com

Any feedback would be appreciated, as well as any advice on how to go about finding work. Thanks!

JP


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to VI, John-Paul.

In regards to your question, I guess one answer might be to network. You've also found a good place to do that too. 

Personally I think you might want to stay with videos of your own work - you seem to have decent demos of real work on the first four videos - rather than others with your music playing over the top of someone else's work which may look mildly unprofessional - just one opinion though.

At any rate, glad you found us.


----------



## John-Paul McLean (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Frederick, and thanks for taking the time to check out my page. 

You bring up a good point, and ideally I'd like to stick with my own work, but I thought for the sake of having a decent amount of material to listen to, and a variety of it, I'd throw in the demos. I appreciate the feedback though, and will keep that in mind.


----------

